# un-baked choc souffle' base transport



## dinker1972 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am a personal chef catering to a party of ten. I would like to know if i can transport un-baked base for choc souffle'. Would it be able to stay stable to be baked at the second location? Thank you.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

In my experience, NO!

But it really isn't that hard to whip the egg whites on-site and fold in the rest.

Why would you even consider trying to transport the whipped base?


----------



## dinker1972 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you and I was considering it because I have to work on a grill outside, build plates and I really did not want them to wait for dessert, I like it to go smooth, but I can get it done I just have to multitask. Thank you again and have a good evening chef.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Finish your base as soon as you arrive on-site, they'll hold in the refer


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Bring base mix with ,whip and bake on site for best product quality.


----------

